# mobile home



## woodpop2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

I just bought a mobile home with no closets anywhere. It`s only 750sf,and I was wondering if anyone had ideas on solving this issue?
  Thanks for any help.   KEVIN


----------



## travelover (Dec 7, 2008)

Can you install some sections of wire shelves on the wall? These double as a place to hang clothes and provide a shelf to store other items. Not sexy, but practical.

Rubbermaid Big Max Wire Shelf - FG5E5800 BLA at The Home Depot


----------



## donmorgan (Sep 21, 2011)

As I see you have two choices. Build a closet maybe even if it is a "corner" closet or get an cabinet. Places like Lowes have lots of different cabinets to choose from in the shelving dept.


----------

